# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  IVF/ICSI

## kika83

Ima koja cura da mi može točno objasnit postupak IVF-a i ICSI? Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pogledaj pod rodinu brošuru neplodnost, sve je dobro objašnjeno

----------


## sretna35

osnovna razlika: 

klasični IVF dobivene stanice se pomješaju sa spermatizoidima i očekuje se njihovo prirodno spajanje tj oplodnja

ICSI posebno izabrani spermij zdrav, znači dobre morfologije i pokretiljivosti se direktno ubrizgava u jajnu stanicu

----------


## kika83

Hvala cure   :Smile:

----------


## MIJA 32

evo link

http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Neplodnost/

----------

